# gentoo non legge cdrom, dvd

## mattylux

mi e rimasto lunico problema da risolvere che riguarda la lettura dei cdrom e dei dvd sia audio che dati.

subito vi posso postare il mio fstab 

```

/dev/cdrom              /media/cdrom    auto            noauto,user     0 0

```

e questo e il mio dmesg

```

 Pasted as C++ by Anonymous Poster [ Create new paste | Remove this paste ]

Description: No description

URL: http://rafb.net/p/pwYBnc17.html

[    1.269078] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.274417] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    1.279768] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    1.285763] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0D8] enabled at IRQ 10

[    1.290774] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> Link[C0D8] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.296115] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.296122] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.301480] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.301536] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    1.301633] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.306942] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    1.312112] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.312117] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    1.312134] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.312146] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x00002020

[    1.317377] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    1.317453] usb usb3: uevent

[    1.317520] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    1.317525] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.322722] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.322755] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.322822] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.322826] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.322830] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.327935] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.332842] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.332846] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.332850] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.332855] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.332863] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.332868] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.332982] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.333115] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.338186] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.343245] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.348238] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    1.353247] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    1.358160] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> Link[C0D9] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.363222] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.363228] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.368266] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.368294] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    1.368398] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.373444] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    1.378468] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.378473] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    1.378490] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.378501] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x00002040

[    1.383583] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    1.383663] usb usb4: uevent

[    1.383729] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    1.383735] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.388755] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.388788] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.388855] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.388859] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.388863] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.393870] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.398854] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.398858] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.398862] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.398867] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.398875] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.398880] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.398991] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.399134] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.404216] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.409286] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.414288] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    1.419322] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    1.425052] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0DA] enabled at IRQ 10

[    1.429828] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> Link[C0DA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.434979] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.434985] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.440062] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.440091] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    1.440192] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    1.445250] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

[    1.450241] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.450246] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    1.450264] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.450274] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00002060

[    1.455333] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    1.455411] usb usb5: uevent

[    1.455480] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    1.455485] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.460524] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.460558] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.460625] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.460629] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.460634] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.465637] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.470514] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.470517] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.470522] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.470526] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.470535] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.470540] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.470660] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.470780] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.475893] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.480948] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.485961] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    1.490981] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    1.496122] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.501129] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.506215] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.506263] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.511225] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.516276] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.521398] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C1BA,PNP0f13:C1BB] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.528492] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

[    1.534184] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.539027] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.543857] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.548645] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.553304] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.558119] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.563789] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.568696] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.573554] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.578191] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.578735] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.584088] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.588771] No iBFT detected.

[    1.594916] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.599671] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.604291] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    1.609156] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.

[    1.613758] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    1.618932] Intel ICH Modem 0000:00:1e.3: PCI INT B -> Link[C0EF] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.623930] Intel ICH Modem 0000:00:1e.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.625096] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    1.631231] ALSA device list:

[    1.636091]   #1: Intel ICH6 Modem at irq 10

[    1.641282] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.646163] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (8061 buckets, 32244 max)

[    1.651292] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.657597] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.662450] TCP cubic registered

[    1.667193] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.671761] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.678808] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.683744] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.690163] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.695316] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    1.700084] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    1.710989] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    2.173171] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -446395622 ns)

[    2.325828] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

[    2.330572] serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

[    2.375726] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input4

[    2.454182] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.454211] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.454235] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.698051] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    2.702989] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    2.707938] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.707965] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[    2.713122] Freeing unused kernel memory: 312k freed

[    2.718000] Write protecting the kernel text: 3216k

[    2.722637] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1400k

[    3.704057] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.704072] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    3.704076] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

[    3.704109] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.704114] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[    3.704120] usb usb2: suspend_rh

[    3.704141] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.704146] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    3.704150] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[    3.704167] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.704172] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    3.704176] usb usb4: suspend_rh

[    3.704194] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    3.704199] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[    3.704203] usb usb5: suspend_rh

[    3.950345] uname used greatest stack depth: 6608 bytes left

[    4.014538] stty used greatest stack depth: 6360 bytes left

[    4.257733] grep used greatest stack depth: 6332 bytes left

[    4.269295] hotplug used greatest stack depth: 6100 bytes left

[    5.267476] usb usb2: uevent

[    5.267496] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    5.267589] usb usb3: uevent

[    5.267607] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    5.267697] usb usb4: uevent

[    5.267716] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    5.267807] usb usb5: uevent

[    5.267825] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    5.267916] usb usb1: uevent

[    5.267934] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    5.460378] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    5.463619] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[    5.515727] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    5.515730] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[    5.579230] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/input/input5

[    5.582038] ACPI: Video Device [C054] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    5.704248] snd: module is already loaded

[    5.750141] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    5.854155] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

[    5.854159] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    5.854650] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0EE] enabled at IRQ 11

[    5.854655] ipw2200 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A -> Link[C0EE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    5.855503] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

[    5.855572] ipw2200 0000:02:04.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

[    5.877556] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[    5.918067] ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by kernel)

[    6.128561] snd_ac97_codec: module is already loaded

[    6.204486] Intel ICH 0000:00:1e.2: PCI INT A -> Link[C0EE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    6.204534] Intel ICH 0000:00:1e.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.429428] ipw2200: Detected geography ZZR (14 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

[    7.017050] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50189 usecs

[    7.017056] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[    7.020918] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 5864 bytes left

[    7.329596] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    7.329991] EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

[    7.809180] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    7.809194] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    7.809565] EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

[    7.809573] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    7.870307] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    7.870715] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

[    7.870722] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    7.983677] Adding 1477940k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1477940k

[   23.184577] usb usb1: usb resume

[   23.184587] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub

[   23.226272] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[   23.226296] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[   23.226395] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2: status 0501 change 0001

[   23.327066] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0004 evt 0000

[   23.327084] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[   23.327099] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[   23.431062] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[   23.431077] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 low speed --> companion

[   23.431122] usb usb2: usb resume

[   23.431127] usb usb2: wakeup_rh

[   23.463048] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[   23.463069] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 2 portsc 01a3,00

[   23.463075] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2: status 0301 change 0001

[   23.482057] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[   23.482088] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

[   23.564042] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

[   23.564057] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0000, 1.5 Mb/s

[   23.666032] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   23.809094] usb 2-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[   23.814113] usb 2-2: default language 0x0409

[   23.821226] usb 2-2: uevent

[   23.829667] usb 2-2: usb_probe_device

[   23.829675] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   23.832116] usb 2-2: adding 2-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[   23.832161] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[   23.832214] usbhid 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[   23.832219] usbhid 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   23.847109] input: USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input6

[   23.863310] generic-usb 0003:15D9:0A33.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

[   23.863394] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[   23.863479] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=15d9, idProduct=0a33

[   23.863485] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[   23.863491] usb 2-2: Product: USB Mouse

[   23.863498] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

[   25.704082] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   25.704094] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[   25.704099] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

[   26.291824] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 99 us

[  291.379129] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 99 us

[  294.833177] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 99 us

[  303.139139] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 99 us

[  304.123046] mtrr: no MTRR for c0000000,10000000 found

[  304.879573] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 99 us

[  735.062021] eth1: no IPv6 routers present

[ 2230.456839] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431328

[ 2230.456845] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178916

[ 2230.500937] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431328

[ 2230.500943] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178916

[ 2230.547470] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431328

[ 2230.547476] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178916

[ 2230.598289] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431328

[ 2230.598294] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178916

[ 2230.647536] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431328

[ 2230.647540] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178916

[ 2230.694893] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431328

[ 2230.694898] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178916

[ 2230.742297] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431328

[ 2230.742301] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178916

[ 2231.041774] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431328

[ 2231.041779] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178916

[ 2231.090268] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431328

[ 2231.090272] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 178916

[ 2559.453978] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2559.453984] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2559.453989] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 2559.453991] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 2559.453994] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 2559.455061] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2559.455064] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2619.994584] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2619.994589] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2619.997136] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2619.997139] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2619.999948] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2619.999952] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2619.999956] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 2619.999959] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 2619.999961] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 2619.999964] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

[ 2619.999967] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5

[ 2619.999969] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6

[ 2619.999972] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7

[ 2620.002594] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2620.004880] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2620.007526] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2620.009813] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2620.128029] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2620.128038] FAT: unable to read boot sector

[ 2627.429024] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2627.429029] __ratelimit: 12 callbacks suppressed

[ 2627.429032] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2627.431384] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2627.431388] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2627.433838] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2627.433841] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2627.433846] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 2627.433848] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 2627.433851] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 2627.433854] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

[ 2627.433856] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5

[ 2627.433859] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6

[ 2627.433862] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7

[ 2627.436134] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2627.438253] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2627.440373] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2627.442492] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2627.518343] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2627.518352] FAT: unable to read boot sector

[ 2636.592215] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2636.592222] __ratelimit: 12 callbacks suppressed

[ 2636.592228] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2636.594591] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2636.594598] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2636.597067] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2636.597074] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2636.597082] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 2636.597088] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 2636.597093] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 2636.597098] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

[ 2636.597104] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5

[ 2636.597109] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6

[ 2636.597114] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7

[ 2636.599690] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2636.601976] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2636.604964] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2636.608126] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2695.482676] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2695.482681] __ratelimit: 12 callbacks suppressed

[ 2695.482684] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2695.482688] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 2695.482691] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 2695.482694] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 2695.483637] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2695.483640] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2713.846164] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2713.846171] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2713.846734] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2713.846737] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2713.847620] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2713.847623] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2713.847627] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 2713.847630] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 2713.847633] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 2713.847635] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

[ 2713.847638] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5

[ 2713.847641] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6

[ 2713.847643] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7

[ 2713.848847] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2713.849490] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2713.850139] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2713.850702] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2713.885189] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2713.885884] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2713.892058] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2713.892772] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2713.893539] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2713.894166] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2713.894767] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2713.922738] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2713.922747] FAT: unable to read boot sector

[ 2732.376162] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2732.376169] __ratelimit: 34 callbacks suppressed

[ 2732.376175] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2732.378537] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2732.378544] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2732.381001] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2732.381032] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2732.381041] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 2732.381047] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 2732.381052] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 2732.381058] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

[ 2732.381063] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5

[ 2732.381068] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6

[ 2732.381074] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7

[ 2732.383995] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2732.386457] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2732.388576] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2732.390862] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2732.558894] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2732.561270] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2732.563935] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2732.566396] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2732.568858] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2732.570977] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2732.573439] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2732.648721] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2732.648738] FAT: unable to read boot sector

[ 2758.275281] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2758.275289] __ratelimit: 34 callbacks suppressed

[ 2758.275295] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2758.277657] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2758.277664] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 2758.281163] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2758.281170] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 2758.281179] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 2758.281184] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 2758.281189] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 2758.281195] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

[ 2758.281200] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5

[ 2758.281206] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6

[ 2758.281211] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7

[ 2758.542668] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2758.544953] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2758.547447] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2758.549902] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2758.717256] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2758.719632] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 2758.721921] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2758.724383] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2758.726845] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2758.728966] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2758.731261] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 2758.807633] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 2758.807651] FAT: unable to read boot sector

[ 3003.353983] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 3003.353988] __ratelimit: 34 callbacks suppressed

[ 3003.353991] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 3003.353995] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 3003.353998] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 3003.354021] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 3003.355094] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 3003.355097] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 3047.221461] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 3047.221466] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 3047.224173] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 3047.224176] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 153312

[ 3047.227053] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 3047.227056] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 3047.227061] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[ 3047.227064] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

[ 3047.227067] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

[ 3047.227069] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

[ 3047.227072] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5

[ 3047.227075] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6

[ 3047.227078] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7

[ 3047.505894] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 3047.508133] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 3047.510454] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 3047.512573] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 3047.665610] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 3047.667994] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1226496

[ 3047.670288] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 3047.672408] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 3047.674528] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 3047.676814] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 3047.678934] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 528

[ 3047.750741] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 3047.750751] FAT: unable to read boot sector

[ 3098.456915] gnome-terminal used greatest stack depth: 5720 bytes left

```

come posso fare?? devo fare delle modifiche magari anche al kernel se vi servono altre informazzioni ditemelo

non funziona nemmeno con cd dati nemmeno sudio....  

quando inserisco il cdrom oppure dvd mi viene scritto:

Impossibile montare Disco audio La posizione non è montabile sto facendo anche nun ricerca con google ma per ora vorrei aspettare qualche conscilgio per non andare ha fare dei comandi ha caso... non volgio mandare gentoo dinuovo a puttane pe nulla

grazie

----------

## Onip

per montare i dispositivi rimuovibili nei de recenti bisogna avere hal attivo e far parte del gruppo plugdev. Se il supporto nel kernel è incluso (e lì devi guardarci tu perchè solo tu sai che genere di hw hai) il tutto dovrebbe funzionare senza voci specifiche in fstab.

----------

## mattylux

pensi che questa guida possa fare a caso mio?? http://www.slacky.eu/wikislack/index.php?title=CD-ROM_auto_mounting_ed_unmounting

for x in plugdev cdrom cdrw usb ; do gpasswd -a mattylux $x ; done

dici cosi???

----------

## Tigerwalk

basta dare

```
gpasswd -a utente gruppo
```

commentare la riga relativa al cdrom in /etc/fstab e dovrebbe montare in automatico (hal) i CD/DVD.

----------

## mattylux

ho provato ma mi dice impossibile montare cd audio (la posizione non e montabile) e lo vede il cd quando lo inserisso, ma non riese ha montarlo

hal non so che cosa devo aggiungere

```
ls -l /dev/cdrom 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 May 19  2009 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

```

sr0 al posto di cdrom se non sbaglio

----------

## Onip

i cd audio non vanno montati. Solo ascoltati col programma che preferisci

----------

## mattylux

si ma non va me lo vede il cdrom ma mi dice che ü impossibile montare cd sudio, la posizione non e monabile

----------

## Scen

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> si ma non va me lo vede il cdrom ma mi dice che ü impossibile montare cd sudio, la posizione non e monabile

 

MA SAI LEGGERE??????   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i cd audio non vanno montati. Solo ascoltati col programma che preferisci
> 
> 

 

Rinnovo inoltre l'invito che ti hanno fatto in molti a scrivere in un italiano corretto e comprensibile.

----------

## mattylux

non li legge capisci?? vlc non me li legge 

```
L'ingresso non può essere aperto:

VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'cdda:///dev/sr0'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.

L'ingresso non può essere aperto:

VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'cdda:///dev/sr0'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.

L'ingresso non può essere aperto:

VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'cdda:///dev/sr0'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.

L'ingresso non può essere aperto:

VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'cdda:///dev/sr0'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.
```

----------

## mattylux

ho anche vatto delle modifiche al kernel ieri dopo la modifica l+unico miglioramento e stato che si vede il cdrom pero quando vado per cliccarci sopra mi da quel messaggio che vi ho gia scritto diverse volte

```
title gentoo 2.6.28-r5 kernel

root  (hd0,5)

kernel   /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x318

title gentoo 2.6.28-r5 kernel

root  (hd0,5)

kernel   /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-cdrom root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x318

```

questa estata la modifica che ho fatto aggiungendo /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-cdrom

ditemi voi che cosa devo fare lo so anche io che vanno ascoltati ma se non me li fa ascoltare vuol dire che qualcosa che non va i dvd per esempio non me li fa nemmno vedere nel sul desktop  e tanto meno sul menu risorse

----------

## devilheart

hai tantissimi errori I/O sul dvd. succede lo stesso anche a me: il drive è rotto

----------

## mattylux

e che cosa dovrei fare?? per riparare il  guarto al driver???

----------

## Francesco70

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *mattylux wrote:*   si ma non va me lo vede il cdrom ma mi dice che ü impossibile montare cd sudio, la posizione non e monabile 
> 
> MA SAI LEGGERE??????  
> 
>  *Onip wrote:*   
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   Mamma mia   :Shocked: 

Urlargli in faccia "MA SAI LEGGERE??????" non è bello,hai 2300 post   :Rolling Eyes: 

Molto probabilmente non ha letto bene la Documentazione,di conseguenza non ha capito affatto quello che Onip ha scritto...

Ma almeno si impegna,Gentoo non è mica facile per tutti   :Wink: 

Si vede lontano un miglio quanto mattylux sia inesperto,ma a te sembra che ti abbia morso una vespa   :Confused: 

Sarebbe bastato guardare qualche suo post da quando si è iscritto,*scrive così*...non penso lo faccia per dispetto dal 

Settembre del 2008...fattene una ragione,purtroppo c'è gente che scrive male...per un sacco di motivi,succede!

MIca rinnovandogli l'invito che gli hanno già fatto in molti quello si sforza e *pam* scrive bene   :Very Happy: 

Mmm,Primo post,sono sicuro che mi troverò bene qui,ciao a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## devilheart

non si tratta di leggere la documentazione, si tratta di leggere quello che la gente scrive nel thread che hai aperto

----------

## djinnZ

 *Francesco70 wrote:*   

> ...

  @scen da oggi in poi te la rinfaccerò in continuazione, è troppo divertente.  *proverbio wrote:*   

> a lavar la testa all'asino... e si buscano anche calci nelle *****   

   :Laughing: 

@Francesco70 Non è che sia la migliore presentazione lamentarsi a questo modo, vista anche l'età, avanzata peraltro, che lascia supporre il tuo nick (se rispondo ancora a mattylux è perché non faccio caso a chi scrive, il suo comportamento è ben oltre il tollerabile e se intervengo è solo per il gusto di prendere in giro scen, che per inciso è lo "schiavo" responsabile delle traduzioni in italiano della documentazione), ma in ogni caso benvenuto.

e me ne torno a sbellicarmi dalle risate...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Francesco70 wrote:*   

> Si vede lontano un miglio quanto mattylux sia inesperto,ma a te sembra che ti abbia morso una vespa  

 

moderatevi entrambi, sia @mattylux che @francesco70

ci sono delle regole di netiquette da rispettare in questo forum, comportatevi di conseguenza o verranno presi i dovuti provvedimenti.

p.s.: sono sempre più dell'idea che @mattylux & C. si stiano divertendo a prendere in giro gli utenti del forum come faceva a suo tempo il (non) rimpianto @rota.

----------

## table

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: sono sempre più dell'idea che @mattylux & C. si stiano divertendo a prendere in giro gli utenti del forum come faceva a suo tempo il (non) rimpianto @rota.

 

No !equilibrium, ti garantisco che in questi giorni sto parlando con mattylux in skype e sto cercando di aiutarlo, effettivamente ha molta difficoltà a scrivere in italiano, ma garantisco che non sta prendendo in giro nessuno, anzi è entusiasta di come il sistema gli funziona, ha solamente ques'ultimo problema da risolvere.

Io cerco comunque di ricordagli tutte le volte di sforzarsi a scrivere in modo comprensibile perché è di importanza fondamentale.

----------

## Onip

oltre a scrivere bene dovrebbe anche sforzarsi di leggere le risposte che gli si danno e fornire le informazioni richieste. Altrimenti è come scrivere sull'acqua.

Io qualche volta ho provato ad aiutarlo, ma (di proposito o meno) le fa tutte per far perdere la pazienza alla gente. Pure su IRC

----------

## table

 *Onip wrote:*   

> oltre a scrivere bene dovrebbe anche sforzarsi di leggere le risposte che gli si danno e fornire le informazioni richieste. Altrimenti è come scrivere sull'acqua.
> 
> Io qualche volta ho provato ad aiutarlo, ma (di proposito o meno) le fa tutte per far perdere la pazienza alla gente. Pure su IRC

 

Lo so, anche su skype a volte perdo la pazienza, solo parlandoci sembra capire

----------

## mattylux

grazie comunque io metto molto impegno ha riguardo gentoo perche' mi piace molto anche se molto complesso nelle sue strutture pero sono soddisfatto perche' riesco ha portarlo avanti nel meglio che posso soltanto questo unico problema che non riesco ha fare andare i cd audio per il resto la mia gentoo va benissimo ottimizata come si deve

----------

## !equilibrium

 *table wrote:*   

> No !equilibrium, ti garantisco che in questi giorni sto parlando con mattylux in skype e sto cercando di aiutarlo, effettivamente ha molta difficoltà a scrivere in italiano, ma garantisco che non sta prendendo in giro nessuno, anzi è entusiasta di come il sistema gli funziona, ha solamente ques'ultimo problema da risolvere.

 

nessuno sta mettendo in dubbio l'impegno di @mattylux, il punto è che lui stesso, più volte su IRC, alla domanda: "puoi scrivere in un italiano migliore o quanto meno più comprensibile?" ha sempre risposto (ci sono i log del chan IRC #gentoo-it per gli scettici):

- no

- non ci penso nemmeno

- (fa lo gnorri)

non solo, lui stesso ha detto (fanno sempre fede i log di IRC) che è italiano e non è uno straniero, che ha titoli di studio (quindi l'italiano lo conosce) e che ha molta esperienza con altre distro linux, quindi è inutile che cercate di "tirare l'acqua al vostro mulino", qui ci state letteralmente prendendo per i fondelli; basta vedere l'ultima risposta di @mattylux al thread, si commenta da sola.

ribadisco quanto detto in precedenza, la "netiquette è uguale per tutti" e @mattylux non fa eccezione.

----------

## djinnZ

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> ha titoli di studio (quindi l'italiano lo conosce)

 beh, su questa affermazione ho molto da ridire, non dire fesserie. Che tu sia laureato e conosca l'italiano non è una regola, anzi troppo spesso è il contrario e l'arroganza del titolo impedisce di riconoscere le proprie carenze e correggerle.

Ma qui non siamo di fronte ai classici errori grammaticali e sintattici e tanto meno di fronte alle tipiche ingenuità di un traduttore automatico o di uno straniero.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> che ha molta esperienza con altre distro linux

 o l'esperienza è quella dello smanettone improvvisato che prova ad installare tutte le distribuzioni esistenti e continua a cambiare e reinstallare in continuazione alla prima difficoltà (anche perché a furia di caricarci l'inverosimile tutti i sistemi operativi cedono) o semplicemente dice fesserie "per darsi un tono"; ma è strano che si blocchi su problemi banali, sempre.

Tuttavia considerando che, già in un paio di occasioni, gli ho risposto (sempre perché non bado troppo a chi scrive, non mi applico certo a ricordare chi si comporta male) e quando ho preso ad ignorarlo, dopo il solito rimbrotto, la forma del linguaggio è "miracolosamente" migliorata, limitandosi ad un paio di errori di imputazione, propendo seriamente per l'ipotesi che scientemente scrive male ed ignora i suggerimenti, per provocazione.

Se proprio si vuol credere che non lo faccia apposta, beh... ammetto che ho incontrato più un individuo che, messo di fronte alla tastiera od anche davanti un foglio di carta e persino nella conversazione, viene posseduto da qualcosa di simile al "panico da palcoscenico" ed inizia a esporre in modo incomprensibile e sconclusionato ma è anche vero che sono casi patologici (uno è un collega appena recuperato da una grave forma di esaurimento con manifestazioni paranoidi, l'altro è un caso latente di depressione maggiore, un altro è rimasto traumatizzato da un docente troppo assatanato etc.).

In tal caso posso compatire mattylux ma non posso occuparmi dei suoi problemi che richiedono un trattamento terapeutico adeguato.

Di certo, dal linguaggio, non è un bambino in vena di scherzi, al massimo un ragazzino od un adulto affetto da dislessia, in alternativa, ma sempre un caso clinico resta.

Quindi o richiede un supporto medico che questo forum non può certo offrire od ha qualche conto in sospeso con voi moderatori. Fai conto che lo abbia riportato nell'apposito thread chiedendo agli amministratori il banning unitamente al suo improvvisato difensore.

Nota che per una volta non c'è nulla di sarcastico o di ilare in quello che dico, sono pienamente serio dall'inizio alla fine. E stizzito.

Edit: @mattylux la prima frase della risposta la ho già letta identica, molti anni fa, non è che per caso in passato avevi un mac quadra?!

----------

## mattylux

MA CHE STAI HA DIIIIII!!!!!

MA COME TI PERMETTI DI DIRE COSI DELLA GENTE CASI TERAPEUTICI MA SIETE FUORI DI TESTA...

TE NON PREOCCUPARTI DI QUELLO CHE DEVO FARE IO... CHE IO NON HO BISOGNO DI NESSUN TRATTAMENTO...

MA CHE CAZZO  DICI.....

----------

## mattylux

ah dimenticavo e non lo dico piu' cominciare ha farsi una un bel sacco e una sporta di cazzoni suoi che fate la piu bella figura come io mi faccio i miei cazzoni e se avete bisogno di qualche cura ve la prendete senza daun preavviso ok??

perche non me ne frega una stra fottuto cazzo di nessuno in questo mondo 

bai bai

----------

## table

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fai conto che lo abbia riportato nell'apposito thread chiedendo agli amministratori il banning unitamente al suo improvvisato difensore.
> 
> 

 

Io non capisco perché dovrei essere bannato se ho semplicemente detto quello che penso, ho sempre cercato di rispettare le regole ed aiutare le persone in difficoltà, devo dire che mi sei sempre stato simpatico, ma dopo questo hai perso punti   :Sad: 

----------

## tokj

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> ah dimenticavo e non lo dico piu' cominciare ha farsi una un bel sacco e una sporta di cazzoni suoi che fate la piu bella figura come io mi faccio i miei cazzoni e se avete bisogno di qualche cura ve la prendete senza daun preavviso ok??
> 
> perche non me ne frega una stra fottuto cazzo di nessuno in questo mondo 
> 
> bai bai

 

Posso fare un modulo fortune con le citazioni di mattylux?

----------

## djinnZ

 *table wrote:*   

> ...

 ma tu cosa c'entri? Mi riferivo al presunto francesco70 che si è registrato solo per dare manforte e poi silenzio. Ora per colpa tua non posso più sfottere scen  :Crying or Very sad:  mi rinfaccerebbe la tua uscita in risposta. Maledetto sabotatore! me ne ricorderò quando ti servirà aiuto!  :Laughing: 

Tornando seri mi sovviene che: *djinnZ ~13.30 Sabato 23 Mag 2009 wrote:*   

> bla bla bla

 

 *mattylux 13.53 Sabato 23 Mag 2009 wrote:*   

> MA CHE STAI HA DIIIIII!!!!!

 

 *djinnZ 14.10 Sabato 23 Mag 2009 wrote:*   

> Edit: @mattylux la prima frase della risposta la ho già letta identica, molti anni fa, non è che per caso in passato avevi un mac quadra?!

  gli rinfaccio le manie di uno scocciatore con cui ho già avuto a che fare

 *mattylux 14.18 Sabato 23 Mag 2009 wrote:*   

> bai bai

 non perdo le staffe per niente.

In chat irc sono saltate fuori diverse ulteriori coincidenze che identificano mattylux con un troll, attivo da lungo tempo nelle chat e nei gruppi di discussione legati a linux ed allo spettacolo.

Per inciso sotto la definizione di dislessia si intendono diversi disturbi dai banali difetti di pronunzia all'incapacità (in genere di natura isterica) di comprendere quello che è scritto.

Ed ho solo aggiunto la mia opinione, civilmente, come te, che rimane "per me ci sta sfottendo, ma se proprio vogliamo crederci, ha qualche serio problema".

Questo per evitare di essere frainteso, ovviamente. Mi spiace che ti sia sentito parte in causa e sono finanche offeso che tu mi abbia creduto capace di chiedere il banning (ed in virtù di quale prerogativa? Il saperne più di te? ma va...  :Laughing:  ) solo perché hai espresso un'opinione, la ho confutata ritenendoti in buona fede.

e pregherei moderatori di non censurare nulla, come invece hanno fatto per l'ultimo intervento by rota

----------

## bandreabis

Che ne dite di chiudere qui?

Diamine, siamo nel forum principale, nemmeno in "forum di discussione".

----------

